# New Carpets



## MrsSixx

I keep reading about how new carpet is full of toxins and is bad for your baby and now I am starting to worry. It even says something about not fitting new carpets in the 'Emma's Diary' pregnancy book that my doctor gave me.

I ordered a new carpet which is being fitted downstairs next week - I ordered it before I became pregnant and it's probably one of the most chemical laden types as it is stain resistant. Eek! :dohh:

The nursery is the next room to be decorated and I am seriously considering stripping the floorboards instead. Am I worrying about nothing? Just rang the carpet man to ask advice and he quite clearly thinks I am mad :laugh2:

Anyone have any useful info?


----------



## golcarlilly

I have never heard of this but was planning on getting a new one in the baby's room - think i might research it first!!


----------



## mrsholmes

I have never heard of it either!! ive just had the babys room done and am having stairs and landing today!?!?!?!


----------



## mrsholmes

i just had to google!! found this

https://focusorganic.com/creating-nontoxic-nursery-baby/

surely tho the midwifes etc would say if it was that dangerous, Im just going to leave window open give it a good aring and hoover etc, she wont be sleeping in the till nov/dec anyway


----------



## Tia

Oops. I'm getting a new carpet next week and have just read about no painting while pregnant. I have been painting for the past 3 days!!


----------



## MrsSixx

I can't link to the page I was reading as I don't have enough posts...will add it to this thread when I can.

The Emma's Diary book says 'put carpet down and paint the room at least three months before you baby's due to arrive to make sure the nursery is fume free'.

Makes sense I suppose, but not something I have ever considered before!


----------



## Clare Bear

We are moving soon and the whole house is being fitted with new carpets 2 of them are the thickest and stain resistant carpets for downstairs and the babies room plus girls is thick! Im worried about it now as its not just one room it will be 7 rooms including stairs!


----------



## angelstardust

I think you can read too much into this stuff. If you tried to avoid everything that is potentially bad, you would be wearing an oxygen mask (safe plastics and rubbers of course) and be sealed in an airtight bubble. 

The simple thing to do is to be out the house when painting or carpet laying is happened, open the window in that room and keep the door closed for a few days then wait a few weeks before putting baby in there to sleep. 

But stripping the floor boards can be just as bad, so really you can't win.


----------

